# Lcd Tv Modification



## greenfamily (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking for help and any info on putting two lcd tvs in each corner of are 25rss.What size and brand has someone bought? Also want to hooh it up to a dvd player.And lastly wanting to put in a new cd player as ares took a dump. It looks like some peopl put in auto cd players . Is this correct? Thanks for all your help on this.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Do a search in the Mods section or look at members pics. As for size bigger is always better but we really like the 15" for our TT. Yes you can use a car stereo to replace the stock cd player, both are powered by 12V dc. Options are endless it's just up to your wallet and imagination.

Sorry I'm not much help but this is really your decision, only thing to consider as I'm not familiar with the 25rss layout but do you have coax cable connectors at both corners? Are you trying to watch the same DVD at the same time on both lcd's?

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The radio's easy - you want a JVC KD-DV6200, which doubles as a DVD player for your TV...
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=radio+upgrade

The LCD is a tougher call, because the brand/price/features changes so rapidly.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

familymanoregon,

As the others have said, Car stereos are a logical choice for your replacement, which if it was like ours, is basically a car stereo itself. Albeit a really cheap one! While you are at it, I would suggest a speaker upgrade, as the OEM units really suck!

As for the LCD questions, as Bill asked, could you be more specific with exactly where you are talking about mounting the monitors and how you intend to use them?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you have some nice winter projects ahead of you.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This is my LCD.










It's a 15" Magnovox. We bought an articulating arm wall mount and the LCD for under $200.00.

The speakers on the TV are a little tinny, so we run the sound through the stereo. The setup has worked great for us and I can turn the TV so it can be viewed from any part of the camper, except the shower!









Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Go to the Gallery then click on Outback Modifications,

there are plenty of ideas there for LCD mod.

MaeJae


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

clicky thing Here is one of my LCD's in a 28BHS

Jeff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought a little 15'' LCD at Best Buy on Black Friday. It was about $135 out the door. I'm going to mount it in the OUTBACK...I just gotta find an articulating arm wall mount now. Any suggestions for the cabinet mount method people are doing? Is one arm better than any other?


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

My right arm is better than my left and 2 arms are better than one
when you buy your mount make sure it does not cost you a arm and a leg







I could not resist

I really don't know to much about mounts 
Good Luck

willie


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I bought a little 15'' LCD at Best Buy on Black Friday. It was about $135 out the door. I'm going to mount it in the OUTBACK...I just gotta find an articulating arm wall mount now. Any suggestions for the cabinet mount method people are doing? Is one arm better than any other?


$135 for a LCD TV -














The bracket will cost about the same









I am very please with my upgrade. The car stereo that also plays dvds and mp3 work very well. Very easy to install and wiring is already there.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

willie226 said:


> My right arm is better than my left and 2 arms are better than one
> when you buy your mount make sure it does not cost you a arm and a leg
> 
> 
> ...


Well, at least you gave Pete a leg up.
Now that he is armed with the information he needs,
I'm sure he will be able to put his finger on the solution ASAP!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I put this guy in our 25Rs. I bought a wall mount similar to this one from Walmart.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....&pCatg=5883

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3880818


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

You guys are funny.....looking.

Thanks for the link vike....I like the the Wally World mount. I was looking at the mounts on Amazon running in the $40 range. They don't look as if they have that removable feature.

Oh ya...

Thor...refresh my memory on the purchase point and price of that radio/dvd?
I saw the pics and liked your mod. I was looking in the Crutchfield catalog today and didn't see one of those.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

Add me to the list of folks doing the LCD Mod! Thanks Dan for posting the picture! I found the same Magnavox 15" LCD at Walmart. I still need to find a swing arm mount, since they only had the stationary wall mount.

Come on, Camping Season!

Alan


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

VA_Kidds said:


> Add me to the list of folks doing the LCD Mod! Thanks Dan for posting the picture! I found the same Magnavox 15" LCD at Walmart. I still need to find a swing arm mount, since they only had the stationary wall mount.
> 
> Come on, Camping Season!
> 
> Alan


We got our swing arm mount at Best Buy for around $130.00. They ain't cheap!

They had a lesser priced model, but we went for strength and quality on this one...didn't want the lcd to wind up on the floor someday


----------

